# Verständnisfrage Potentialeinspeisung aus Fremsystemen



## Tisch (6 März 2021)

Moin,

Eine Anlage benötigt IO-Verbindungen zu zwei Fremdsystemen
Die Anlage hat ein I/O-SYSTEM 750 bestehend aus

Feldbuskoppler
PE: 750-602
DI: 750-430 
DO: 750-530
750-600

Modul-Anordnung:
PE (1)| DI (2)| DO (3)| PE (4)| DI (5)| DO (6)| PE (7)| DI (8 | DO (9)

1) 24V aus eigener Spannungsversorgung
2) Input lokal angeschlossener Hardware
3) Output lokal angeschlossener Hardware

4) 24V aus Fremdsystem1 Spannungsversorgung
5) Input Signale aus Fremdsystem1
6) Output Signale an Fremdsystem1

7) 24V aus Fremdsystem2 Spannungsversorgung
8  Input Signale aus Fremdsystem2
9) Output Signale an Fremdsystem2


So, jetzt die Fragen:

1. stellt dieser Aufbau sicher, dass die Versorgungsspannungen der 3 beteiligten Anlagen getrennt bleiben?
2. ist hier eine galvanische Trennung aller IOs gegeben?
3. mit welchen technischen Infos sind den Fragen 1.), 2.) zu begegnen?

TIA
Thomas


----------



## hucki (6 März 2021)

In den Maschinen, mit denen wir zu tun haben, ist es Usus, *alle* Inputs mit eigener Spannungsversorgung zu speisen und die Outputs mit der Spannung des Gerätes, für das die Sgnale angedacht sind.

Sprich', eigene Versorgungsspannung zum Fremdgerät, dort wird diese als Ausgänge (direkt von deren SPS als Fremdspannung oder potentialfrei als Relaiskontate) geschaltet und kommt dann zu den eigenen Inputs zurück. Für das Fremdgerät sieht das von der anderen Seite betrachtet dann genauso aus.
So kann man u.a. die Inputs (z.B. bei Tests, IBN...) ggf. einfach brücken, ohne sich erst um eine Spannungsversorgung für diese kümmern zu müssen oder gar auf die Versorgung durch das Fremdgerät angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> In den Maschinen, mit denen wir zu tun haben, ist es Usus, *alle* Inputs mit eigener Spannungsversorgung zu speisen und die Outputs mit der Spannung des Gerätes, für das die Sgnale angedacht sind.
> 
> Sprich', eigene Versorgungsspannung zum Fremdgerät, dort wird diese als Ausgänge (direkt von deren SPS als Fremdspannung oder potentialfrei als Relaiskontate) geschaltet und kommt dann zu den eigenen Inputs zurück. Für das Fremdgerät sieht das von der anderen Seite betrachtet dann genauso aus.
> So kann man u.a. die Inputs (z.B. bei Tests, IBN...) ggf. einfach brücken, ohne sich erst um eine Spannungsversorgung für diese kümmern zu müssen oder gar auf die Versorgung durch das Fremdgerät angewiesen zu sein.



Bei uns machen wir es auch so. Und wir nutzen bei uns die Aderfarbe orange für Kontaktaustausch. So hat man auch eine optische Hilfe, ein Fremdpotential zu erkennen. Und wir bringen einen Aufkleber an "Fremdpotential, auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung"


----------



## JSEngineering (6 März 2021)

Also, von möglichen Verbesserungen, die die Vorredner andeuten, abgesehen, zu Deinen Fragen:



Tisch schrieb:


> PE: 750-602
> DI: 750-430
> DO: 750-530
> 
> ...



1. Grundsätzlich erst einmal: ja, die Potentialeinspeisung unterbricht ja die Messerkontakte, somit hast Du hinter jeder 602 eine eigene Potentialebene.
2. Galvanisch getrennt wogegen? Gegeneinander zwischen den 3 verschiedenen Potentialen: ja, Du trennst durch die 602. Nur mußt Du die Speisung der DI auch sauber trennen. Und die Masse der DOs auch. Hier würde ich eventuell eher auf Karten mit 2-Leiter-Anschluß setzen, wie z.B. die 750-1416 und 750-1516. Dann wären auch oben genannte Probleme vom Tisch, daß man sich beim Brücken "Potentiale suchen" muß. Außerdem brauchst Du keine Potentialverteiler für externe Potentiale in Deinem Schrank.
3. Datenblätter von Wago studieren.


----------



## Tisch (6 März 2021)

[





JSEngineering schrieb:


> Nur mußt Du die Speisung der DI auch sauber trennen. Und die Masse der DOs auch.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Kannst Du das erläutern oder bebildern?
Danke.


----------



## JSEngineering (7 März 2021)

Du mußt ja irgendwo 24V und Masse für die Ein- und Ausgänge bereitstellen, da die Karten ja Single-Ended sind, je nach dem, wie die E/As auf dem Fremdsystem aussehen. Oder ist das nur eine 1:1 Vertretung zwischen dem Fremdsystem und Deinem? Dann könnte man das doch besser über Kommunikation lösen als über E/As.

Du kannst ja mal genauer schreiben, wie das aufgebaut sein soll...


----------



## holgermaik (7 März 2021)

Wenn es etwas besser sein darf würde ich statt der 750-602 eine 750-610 empfehlen, und für die optische Abgrenzung eine 750-616.


----------

